# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Bodybuilding.gr Road Warriors In Action: Meet the Gyms

## Polyneikos

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα και θα ανεβάζω προπονήσεις που κάνουμε τα μέλη του Bodybuilding.gr σε διάφορα γυμναστήρια της Αθήνας.

Ενώ γενικά  έχω μια βάση που προπονούμαι όπως όλοι,  1 φορά την εβδομάδα πάω κάπου αλλού λόγω του ότι είμαι στον "δρόμο" ή επειδή όταν θέλω να δω εναν φίλο που γυμνάζεται , δεν πάμε για καφέ ή τάβλι, αλλά να σηκώσουμε σίδερα  :05. Weights:  και γενικότερα μου αρέσει να βλέπω νέους χώρους.
*O σκοπός αυτού του topic είναι για να ενθαρρύνουμε τις ομαδικές προπονήσεις μεταξύ μας και να τις  καταγράφουμε με φωτογραφικό υλικό.
*
Δεν έχω σκοπό να διαφημίσω κάποιο/κάποια γυμναστήρια μιας και στα περισσότερα ήδη μπαίνουμε δωρεάν  λόγω γνωριμιών  και σε όσα δεν μας γνωρίζουν, απλά πληρώνουμε μια επίσκεψη χωρίς καμία δέσμευση.
Παρόλα αυτά, στο τέλος θα κάνω μια κριτική για το πως είδα τον χώρο (σε μια προπόνηση σαφώς δεν μπορείς να εντοπίσεις όλες τις παραμέτρους) ΜΕ ΓΝΩΜΟΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΓΩ χωρίς να αφορίζω γυμναστήρια που έχουν μια άλλη προσέγγιση.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ - ΠΑΛΑΙΟ ΦΑΛΗΡΟ*

*23 Μαϊου, Πέμπτη*,  λέμε να συναντηθούμε με τον Χρήστο να κάνουμε μια προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριό του, *Yγεία και Διάπλαση, Παλαιό Φάληρο ,* σε ενα κάθετο στο τέλος της Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου.
 Μου λέει  θα είναι και ο *Αλέξης (Αλεξίου)*  εκεί, θα προπονηθούμε όλοι μαζί. 
Ωραία λέω μέσα μου, θα κάνουμε και τσάμπα personal που οι αλλοι πληρώνουν...  :01. Razz:  Αστειεύομαι..
O Αλέξης παλιος αθλητής, με μια γεμάτη αγωνιστική δεκαετία 1987-1997, πολλά χρόνια στα γυμναστήρια με πολλές "εργατοώρες" ως προπονητής και υπεύθυνος σε μεγάλα γυμναστήρια ,έχει ασχοληθεί με πιστοποιήσεις προπονητικής για να εξελίξει τις γνώσεις του. Ακούς και βλέπεις διαφορετικά πράγματα απο τα τετριμμένα

Τελικά κάναμε μια προπόνηση upper Body, με καλά κιλά, αλλά όχι πολύ βαριά, καθώς κάναμε καποιους τεχνικούς συνδυασμούς υπό την καθοδήγηση του Αλέξη και δι-σετ και πάντα σε ένα range 6-12 επαναλήψεων.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η άποψή μου για το γυμναστήριο Υγεία και Διάπλαση:* 
Αθλητικό περιβάλλον, όσο και αν αυτό φαίνεται σχήμα οξύμωρο για ένα γυμναστήριο. Δεν ισχύει παντού.
Αν και γενικά είμαι υπέρ των flat αιθουσών που έχει κάποιος οπτική εικονα και πρόσβαση σε όλα τα όργανα και βάρη και όχι των κτιρίων με πολλούς ορόφους, το συγκεκριμένο είναι πολυόροφο (ισόγειο + 4 ορόφους αν δεν απατώμαι) αλλά  έχει σωστή δομή, στο ισόγειο τα αερόβια μηχανήματα και κάποιες τροχαλίες, στον ημιώροφο κοιλιακοί και μηχανήματα, ενώ η αίθουσα με τα ελεύθερα ήταν στον 3ο αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Στα ελεύθερα είχε μεγάλους αλτήρες και μια μίξη οργάνων (CYBEX, PARAMOUNT κτλ) που είναι μελετημένα για σωστή προπόνηση. 
Η ώρα που πήγαμε, 15:30-1600, ιδανική για προπόνηση.
Τα αποδυτήρια (σημείο αναφοράς κατ΄εμε για την ποιότητα υπηρεσιων) πολύ καθαρά.
Θα το πρότεινα σε αθλητές/αθλούμενους που θέλουν να κάνουν συστηματικη και σωστή προπόνηση. :03. Thumb up: 
Θα ήθελα να κάνω και μια προπόνηση ποδιών την επόμενη φορά να δοκιμάσω τα μηχανήματα! 








*Η απαραίτητη αναμνηστική φωτογραφία για τους δημοσιογράφους*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μπράβο σας παιδια πραγματικα ζήλεψα με την καλή ένοια και πολυ θα το ήθελα να ήμουν στη παρέα σας μιας και τελευταία είμαι λίγο βαρύ πεπόνι στις προπονήσεις θα είχα μεγάλο κίνητρο με την παρέα σας 
Το γυμναστήριο μεγάλο η μικρό φλάτ η σε ορόφους μετράει πολύ η σωστη διαρύθμιση και ταξινόμιση των οργάνων γυμναστικής αερόβιας και ελευθέρων βαρών και αυτο είναι που το καθιστα λειτουργικό και με την καλύτερη αξιοποίηση του χώρου και αυτο το ξέρω καλα γιατι έχω αλλάξει και μεταφερθει σε αρκετούς χώρους πρίν καταλήξω στον δικό μου 
Μακάρι να ταιριάξει να το κάνουμε παρεα αυτο , μόνο που εμένα με το Χρήστο να μη μας ζορίζετε πολυ γιατι είμαστε παλιά μοντέλα  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίες φώτο και review παιδιά.  :03. Thumb up: 

Πλούσια αεροβίωση και αρκετά μηχανήματα, χωρίς να κλείνουν το χώρο.

Αν και ο απόλυτος αριθμός των μηχανημάτων δεν είναι πάντα ενδεικτικό του εύρους προπόνησης, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον πόσες μηχανές έχει το κάθε γυμναστήριο, καθώς ακούω συχνά γυμναστηριούχους να περηφανεύονται για τον αριθμό των μηχανών τους, αλλά δεν έχω καλό μέτρο σύγκρισης. 

Ακόμη θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μια κλίμακα σχετικά με τη νοοτροπία του γυμναστηρίου ξεκινώντας από 1 να είναι light fitness έως 10 σκληροπηρυνικό Bodybuilding  :05. Weights:

----------


## psonara

πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα.συγχαρητηρια στον κατοχο της ιδεας.ελπιζω να γινω καλα και να συμμετασχω και εγω σε μια προπονηση.και οι 3 πολυ καλοι. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

* Fitness Planet Αλίμου**

1η Aυγούστου 2019,* ζεστή ημέρα καλοκαιριού, όσοι έχουν μείνει Αθήνα αναζητούν δροσερά μέρη και παραλίες, εμείς αναζητήσαμε ένα γυμναστήριο με δυνατό κλιματισμό  :01. Mr. Green: 
*Πήγαμε λοιπόν στο Fitness Planet Αλίμου.*
Αυτή την φορά έλειπε ο Χρήστος, κάναμε μια προπόνηση ποδιών υβριδική  :01. Razz:  με τον* Αλέξη Αλεξίου,* για δει λίγο τον χώρο και τα όργανα.
Λίγα λόγια για αυτο το γυμναστήριο. Για τους παλαιούς των Νοτίων Προαστίων, είναι το πάλαι ποτέ *OVERALL*, από τα δυνατά γυμναστήρια for the Souths.
Ποτέ δεν είχε τον χαρακτήρα του σιδεράδικου, αλλά λόγω μια πολύ καλής σειράς GYM80 που είχε, την προτιμούσαν πολλοί αθλητές και αθλούμενοι.
Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικα τον *Κώστα Σταμάτη* που έφερνε το αγωνιστικό Team για να κάνουν πόδια, καθώς έχει πολύ καλές πρέσσες, hack squat, ακόμα και μηχάνημα Donkey calf raises (άρσεις γαιδάρου)
Κάποια στιγμή το 2015 νομίζω πέρασε στην αλυσίδα Fitness Planet. 

Στα ελεύθερα έχει 2 πλευρές με ορθοστάτες για αλτήρες, απλά λόγω της πολιτικής της αλυσίδας, έχουν χαμηλώσει τα κιλά σε σχέση με το Overall , είναι οι αλτήρες μέχρι 36κ







*
Ο χώρος της αεροβικής*














*Ο χώρος των αποδυτηρίων*



*Μερικές λήψεις από την χθεσινή προπόνηση, δεν τραβήξαμε πολλές 
*







*Να κάνουμε και λίγο αιμάτωση στον άνω κορμό 
*










Στο δια ταύτα, είναι ένα αρκετά καλό γυμναστήριο, καθαρό , με λειτουργικά μηχανήματα και καλές γωνίες. Για κάποιους που θέλουν να κάνουν προπονήσεις με πολλά κιλά, αγωνιστικές προετοιμασίες κτλ, πιθανόν να μην τους εμπνεύσει το κλιμα, γιατί δεν το σηκώνει. 
Παρόλα αυτά, το θεωρώ ένα καλό γυμναστήριο!

*Στο παρελθόν έχω γυμναστεί και με άλλους φίλους του Bodybuilding.gr*  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ωραίος χώρος φαίνεται  :03. Thumb up: 

Τα 36 κιλά μέγιστα στον αλτήρα είναι ένας περιορισμός και δικαιολογείται από τη στροφή του χώρου σε πιο fitness καταστάσεις.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εμένα προσωπικα μ άρεσε αυτο το γυμναστήριο και θα μπορούσαν άνετα να γυμναστούν και αθλητες υψηλού αγωνιστικού επιπέδου και ας μην έχει πολύ βαριούς αλτήρες , μόνο που είναι άνετο και καθαρό νομίζω πως εμπνέει για καλές προπονήσεις και λειτουργικά μηχανήματα πάνω απ όλα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Επισκέφθηκα πρόσφατα το ανακαινισμένο γυμναστήριο του Σταύρου Τριουλίδη, Body Shape , στο κέντρο της Αθήνας στο Μεταξουργείο για μια φωτογράφηση αθλητών.
Εκανα μια προπόνηση στήθους, κύριως με μηχανήματα, ώστε να τα δοκιμάσω!!
Ο Σταύρος έχει κάνει ένα Mix με τις νέες σειρές από Panatta, Τechnogym & Hammer Strength.
Είναι πραγματικά ένας πολύ καλός χώρος για σοβαρή προπόνηση! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 



'

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραία και ουσιαστική ανακαίνιση , πολυ ωραία μηχανήματα που οι εταιρίες κατασκευής αποτελούν εγγύηση λειτουργικότητας με χρόνια εμπειρία στον χώρο 
Χαιρεσαι να προπονείσαι σε τετοια ωραία και λειτουργικα μηχανήματα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίος χώρος, δυνατές εταιρίες. 

Κώστα σαν παραδοσιακός bodybuilder δίνεις έμφαση στις μηχανές με βάρη...  :01. Mr. Green:  Αεροβίωση διακρίνω Life Fitness και κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Polyneikos

Το προσωπικο προπονητήριο του φίλου Κώστα Σταμάτη, το οποιο το έχει για δικές του προπονήσεις και κάποιων φίλων. Δεν είναι ανοικτό για προπονήσεις στο ευρύ κοινό.
Εκεί πάμε είτε για πλάτη είτε για πόδια  :05. Biceps: 
Έχει φροντίσει να φτιάξει 3 πλατώ, ιδανικά για σκουώτ, άρσεις θανάτου κτλ, γενικά έχει επιλεγμένες μηχανες και αρκετά ελεύθερα.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Από τις φωτογραφιες δείχνει πολύ δυνατό γυμναστήριο που θα το ζήλευαν ακόμα και εμπορικά γυμναστήρια  :05. Weights:   :05. Biceps:

----------

